# Lotterie-Spam



## Wembley (19 September 2006)

Und wunderschön formuliert: 


> Unsere Gratulationen!!! Sie haben gewonnen!
> 
> Die Euro Lotterie führt eine Superaktion aus Anlaß ihres 10-jährigen Jubiläums durch. Im Zusammenhang mit dieser Aktion wurden alle Lotterieteilnehmer zufällig im WWW gewählt, indem ihre Mailadressen benutzt wurden, die in offenen Quellen oder anderen zugänglichen Datenbanken vorhanden waren. Jede Mailadresse hat eine zufällige Nummer erhalten, die an der Verlosung von 1 000 000 Euro teilgenommen hat. Insgesamt haben mehr als 1 000 000 000 Mailadressen an der Lotterie teilgenommen.
> 
> ...


Zum Abschluss noch mein Lieblingssatz:


> Sie mussen nicht junger als 16 Jahre alt sein, um Ihren Gewinn zu erhalten.


Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2006)

*AW: Lotterie-Spam*

Danke für den Hinweis, fast hätte ich (mit einer Portion Misstrauen) geantwortet


----------



## Wembley (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lotterie-Spam*

Was mit denen, die darauf reinfallen, passiert, steht hier geschrieben:
http://www.telekom-presse.at/channel_internet/news_25372.html


			
				Telekom-Presse schrieb:
			
		

> Beträge aus Betrügereien
> Nun werden Nachrichten versendet, die dem Empfänger einen geringen Gewinn anlässlich des zehnjährigen Jubiläums von "Euro-Lotterie" ankündigen. Gleichzeitig sollen "Gewinner" ein Datenblatt ausfüllen, wobei neben Namen und Wohnanschrift, auch die Handynummer und die Bankdaten erfragt werden. Daraufhin überweisen die Betrüger einen den Gewinn wesentlich übersteigenden Betrag auf das Konto. Der Inhaber soll die restliche Summe unter Abzug aller Spesen in bar beheben und via Western Union an bestimmte Personen weiter transferieren. Die Beträge stammen von Phishing-Attacken auf Konten von Nutzern des Online-Bankings.


Gruß
Wembley


----------

